# Solved: safari on ipad2 cannot connect to server



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

When trying to connect to websites using safari on her ipad2 my wife instead receives a message "cannot connect to server". She can send and receive emails and other devices work fine on the WiFi connection she is using. I have tried resetting the machine (by holding the on/off switch and Home switch simultaneously until the Apple logo reappears and the system reboots) and I have also reset the network settings, but neither helps. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I would try restarting your router first (remove power to it for 30 seconds and restart), then reset the network settings on the iPad.


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you Cheeseball81. I had previously tried resetting the network settings but without rebooting my router. It worked for an hour or so then failed again but now that I've rebooted the router it has worked for over 4 hours so looks hopeful. I will check over the next 24 hours before marking this as "Solved". Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome.  Hope it continues to work


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

The iPad is still working normally after 2 days so your advice was spot on. I cannot imagine why rebooting the router affected the iPad when there were other devices which had worked OK with the same router but who cares!

Thanks again


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Anytime!


----------

